# Asian Fantasy



## burnin1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Has anyone grown this strain?

I have tried it and I am very impressed with the flavor and effects of it.

To me it is like Blue Dream.  You get the cerebral feel of a Sativa and the pain relief of an Indica.

The clones are  very hard to come by and I don't think there are any seeds available.

Whenever a dispensary gets a few hundred clones they are always sold out by the time I get there.

I have yet to grow any and I am wondering what kind of yield they have and what the flowering time is on these.

Has anyone seen seeds for these?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow Burnin, you aren't the only one to sing her praises. I just checked Leafly.com as I had not heard of your asian fantasy.  Sounds like a very interesting sativa. I hope you find it. I will ask around.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Subscribed! After doing what RB said!!


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 25, 2015)

It is an "old school" strain that is damn hard to find.

On the rare occasion clones come into my favorite dispensary they are gone that morning.

People are waiting for this strain when it shows up. They buy them all.

When the bud comes in it is usually gone in a day or two at least.

I would love just one clone or a few seeds to get a mother plant going.

Thank you so much for asking around Rose!


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 25, 2015)

I checked Leafly and the site showed me I can find it nearby at my favorite dispensary.  I am trying!  lol

It is one of only 7 dispensaries in this State that it shows for this strain.  I may need to get up early and wait for that dispensary to open like the others have done.  However usually there is no way to know if and when these type of clones will show up.

This dispensary will often have cone specials two for 10 dollars.  I will get a couple Asian fantasy joints....because the bud and the clones are always sold out. ha ha

I will keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2015)

A man on a mission. Lets find that stuff.


----------

